# MonStar's IM Competition Journal



## M.J.H. (Nov 3, 2004)

Decided to jump on the bandwagon since everyone else here at IM is training for this competition for the next 18 weeks or so. The final pictures for the competition are due on March 6th, 2005. 

So I am going to be training hard until then, of course. My training as usual is going to still be sporadic, and I am going to keep everything posted in my journal. I am going to try and focus on cleaning up my diet a little bit more, and allowing small cheats here and there just to keep my sanity. I don't want to go too balls out and end up binging, that's for sure. Supplement wise I am not going to do anything special. I might consider some M1T or even sodium usinate, but I am not sure about either. I don't like how either makes me feel. 

Wish me luck! And of course, feel free to post comments, support, suggestions, etc.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

G'luck dude


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

Good luck Mike


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2004)

Good luck Mikey!


----------



## sara (Nov 3, 2004)

Good Luck


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 3, 2004)

Oh my. This addition adds a whole new twist to things. Are you going to add some pounds for this or just look to solidify the base you already have?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

Good luck Mike. Glad this isn't a strength contest


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 3, 2004)

Oh, and glad you came along for this ride, it's going to be fun.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 3, 2004)

*Luke:* Thanks a lot man, appreciate it. 

*BC:* Thank you. 

*Velvet:* Thanks a lot, lol, 'Mikey' still cracks me up. 

*sara:* Hey there, thanks for stopping by, nice to see a new face. I really appreciate you checking out my new journal. 

*SF:* Hey man, great to see you stopping by. I am not sure at this point bud, honestly. All I know is that I am going to focus on progression, and that's they key thing for me. Just keeping my diet clean (although last night I did cheat), and focusing on progression in the gym like always. I mean the IM competition seems somewhat geared towards dramatic before and after pictures, and radical progression/transformation. I am honestly not all that concerned with winning, I am just along for the ride like you said, and having fun.  

*rock:* Me too, bro, trust me. Mudge, SF, and a couple other members here at IM would put some of my lifts to shame! I think I in a couple of exercises though I might take the lead.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

Glad the 6-oxo is workin' for you dude.

How much weight can you use on your nat. machine ? Mine only goes to 200 

how much time is inbetween those meals? how are you still awake/alive?

If you like the swole, I highly reccomend Nox3! it's cheap too.  I think I was payin' about 26$ for a jar of swole.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 3, 2004)

Monstar is in this too, huh?  Good, now we can both try to do better with our diets!  Thanks for stopping by my journal, it helps me cause I know we are similar in ways


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 3, 2004)

*Luke:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by bro, appreciate it. My Nautilus machine goes up to 250 lbs., so I am pretty damn close to using the entire stack. That's going to be a big ego boost when I do. That's for sure. I usually take a couple of hours between meals. Maybe 1.5-3 hours, depending on how often I can get access to food. When I post my journal entry I end up updating it all day with the rest of my meals, lol. That's not my entire diet all day, LOL! About the Swole, yeah I switched from SAN's V-12 so it's cheaper than that, but it's still not too cheap. Is NOX3 a creatine product, though?

*Jeanie:* Hey there! Thanks for stopping by. Yeah I decided to jump on the IM competition bandwagon before it was too late to sign up. Good luck, I am sure that you'll do great.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 3, 2004)

It seems like you have plenty of time to update your journal, but you can't be bothered to return my pms or emails about why you took my money and did not deliver anything. It would be nice if you would follow up on our deal or return my money. Very unprofessional of you, MonStar.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 3, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> It seems like you have plenty of time to update your journal, but you can't be bothered to return my pms or emails about why you took my money and did not deliver anything. It would be nice if you would follow up on our deal or return my money. Very unprofessional of you, MonStar.



did you two resolve this yet?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Is NOX3 a creatine product, though?


No, it's not a creatine product, but it will give you better pumps than swole, it'll improve recovery time better than swole, it'll give you some added energy, it'll increase vascularity and your girlfreind will beg you to never stop taking it.  At least that's how 'i' feel about.  I've used both   so it's worth a shot for you, if you like swole anyway.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Mike!!  

Good luck with the comp!  I can't wait to see your after pics!!


----------



## sara (Nov 3, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Luke:* Thanks a lot man, appreciate it.
> *sara:* Hey there, thanks for stopping by, nice to see a new face. I really appreciate you checking out my new journal.



of course


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 3, 2004)

What weight do you want to be at when the competition ends?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> No, it's not a creatine product, but it will give you better pumps than swole, it'll improve recovery time better than swole, it'll give you some added energy, it'll increase vascularity and your *girlfreind will beg you to never stop taking it.*  At least that's how 'i' feel about.  I've used both   so it's worth a shot for you, if you like swole anyway.


Ok, that's what I need than  LOL


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Ok, that's what I need than  LOL


 That's what we all need


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 4, 2004)

Morning Mike!! Good luck on the comp


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 4, 2004)

*PirateFromHell:* Hey bud, sorry I didn't even realize that I had a PM from you. I replied though. I am not sure what happened about the Nolva powder! If you still don't have anything by Friday we'll figure something out. Because I sent it out from my own mailbox with a return address, so if for some reason it's not delivered it will be returned here, and of course I'll refund your payment. Sorry for any inconvenience. 

*Robert:* We're in the process of resolving it now. Thanks for stopping by. 

*Luke:* I'll have to look into it when I start to run low on Swole, that's for sure. I really like Swole and I have heard great things about it overall. Some people seem to not like it for whatever reason, but I have never had a negative experience with it. 

*Cyndi:* Hey there! Thanks for stopping by, I appreciate the support. I am really excited about this whole IM competition journal myself. So we'll see how things go. 

*sara:* 

*DD:* Honestly bud I haven't given it much thought. I am thinking maybe in the 222-225 lbs. range and a bit leaner than I am now. Right now I am around 230 lbs. and holding some flab/water in my midsection/love handles. I just need to cut out the empty calories from my diet (sugar/alcohol) and I think I'll tighten up over the next few months. Are you competing?

*rock:* LOL. 

*Andrea:* Hello! Nice to see your face, I haven't had a chance to talk to you in ages it seems. How is everything? I am excited so far about the IM competition. I think it's going to be a great way to get everyone involved motivated. Are you competing?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 4, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *rock:* Me too, bro, trust me. Mudge, SF, and a couple other members here at IM would put some of my lifts to shame! I think I in a couple of exercises though I might take the lead.



Of at least the big 3 I'd only have you on bench my man and not by enough to shame anyone 

Good luck in the contest, that should be great motivation


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 4, 2004)

Is this journal staying open or what?

Yes I'm competing


----------

